# Best Halfcourt Shooter?



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Who do you think is the best halfcourt shooter?

I think it's between these guys

T-Mac
Arenas

I think T-Mac. I'm not being bias but in that Kenny Smith charity game he had a half court duel with Gilbert Arenas he was like 2/3 and Gilbert was 1/2.

He also hit a half court shot in the 2006 All-Star game and also one that didn't count in his 60+ point game.

If you've been reading Gilbert's blog he was like 13 for 13 for long 3s or something.

Maybe...

Chauncey
Sheed?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Watch Shaq's Big Challenge, its Shaq.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think its arenas personally, he can just pull up from half like its a regular jumper.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

vince carter


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Arenas


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I'll go with Arenas, or Rasheed Wallace, he's hit a ton of those, during warm-up, I remember seeing him do it, with his left hand once.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

T-Mac
Arenas
Sheed
Carter
Shaq

In that order.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

K-Dub said:


> T-Mac
> Arenas
> Sheed
> Carter
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Mebarak said:


> Watch Shaq's Big Challenge, its Shaq.


Can you tell me what happens?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Did anyone watch the all-star game practices when they did this? Lebron James is really good at it.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Either Arenas or Carter. If it means anything, Carter warms up each game at the CAA from half court.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Block said:


> If it means anything, Carter warms up each game at the CAA from half court.


So does Sheed. But he uses his off-hand. So take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Marbury has pulled up and hit jumpers from half-court with the same exact form so he should be on the list because he isnt chucking it but shooting it.


----------



## amarseen (Jun 24, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DpHUoMLhEGU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DpHUoMLhEGU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray Allen was killing it in the Western All-Star Practice last year


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

amarseen said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DpHUoMLhEGU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DpHUoMLhEGU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


sweet! welcome to the boards!
and in regards the thread, i'd say arenas!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh, I thought you meant best shooter in a halfcourt set.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

arenas


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

Anybody remember Lebron's Powerade commercial?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Reignman said:


> Anybody remember Lebron's Powerade commercial?


A Commercial doesn't count. That was a set up.


----------

